# UPDATE-went into Rescue.URGENT! Apparently healthy 9yo Golden on death row in NYC!



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

bumping up!


----------



## nycgold (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you! Gorgeous dogs  i have 2 as well, hope we can help that poor fellow...


----------



## evei (Sep 11, 2015)

Poor baby,hope someone adopts him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

Sent Max's pic and info to my friend Gail in New York. She does lots of Golden Rescue. Praying!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Sent Max's pic and info to my friend Gail in New York. She does lots of Golden Rescue. Praying!



Fingers crossed she can do something!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Sent Max's pic and info to my friend Gail in New York. She does lots of Golden Rescue. Praying!


Thanks Karen, I sent his info to the GR Rescue(s) that cover this shelter also.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Thanks, Sandy. I also emld. Gail from Goldstock.
Who on this forum is from Long Island? If you knnow, can you send the Max's info.
Her name escapes me!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

please keep us updated if you hear anything. worried about this poor boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Will let you know if I hear anything, I am worried to!
There's a lady on here in rescue that lives in Long Island, NY. If anyone knows who I'm talking about, please send her Max's info.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

Praying for this gorgeous boy. If only....

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Will let you know if I hear anything, I am worried to!
> There's a lady on here in rescue that lives in Long Island, NY. If anyone knows who I'm talking about, please send her Max's info.


I think I know who you may be talking about and for the life of me I can't think of the member's name. She hasn't been on for a long time. 

Maybe if I can remember her dogs names, I may be able to find her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen, figured out who it is, sending you her name and contact info in a PM


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Sent the link to somebody in the New York area as well, maybe they know somebody looking for an older golden.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Got a reply from LIGRR, they have their name on this boy to take him into Rescue.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That is such a great update! I've been worried about this boy...


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm relieved to see a rescue has made contact. He looks so sad in that picture, I'm sure he had no idea what was happening to him.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Glad he is being rescued. It is so sad to see that list of dogs that are getting ready to be put to sleep. It breaks my heart.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, I heard the same about Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue. My friend in NY had contacted them as well. Good news!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

cgriffin said:


> Yes, I heard the same about Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue. My friend in NY had contacted them as well. Good news!


Thanks Christa, since you've been told the same thing, I will go ahead and update the thread title.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom:

Thanks for your private message. I had emld. Long Island Golden Ret.Rescue and they replied back and said they have their name on Max. I am so HAPPY for Max!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So happy this boy is getting saved!


----------



## evei (Sep 11, 2015)

This is such good news!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My heart breaks every time I read stores like his. Owner dumped him bcause he didn't have time, or owner dumped him/her because she is old and no longer able to play like a puppy, etc. I am so glad he is being taken and hoeing someone will want an older dog as we did.

When we adopted our Great Pyrenees, Moose, he was about 7 and had been with the people for 4 years. Who knows before that--he was caught while stealing salad from a salad bar on the River Walk in San Antonio. When we met his owners half way to pick him up. Even tho they had officially returned him to the rescue, they were allowed to foster him until someone adopted him or it was time for their move up north. He was fine getting into our car, fine the 100 mile trip home, did heave investigating when we got home, and in a week's time was sleeping on his back, totally comfortable.

Then the owners e-mailed me and asked if we would take their 11 yer old golden retriever, Sophie. They didn't know how she would do n the cold north winters due to have arthritis pretty bad in hips. We said yes and met them half way again. She had turned 11 the month before and they had had her since she was 5 weeks old. She didn't want to get in our car, and then when we took off she huddled against the door shaking. She started scratching at the door and we thought she was trying to escape, but then she did a little diarrhea and thank God we had a heavy duty blanket on the seat. Pulled over and got her out and she had more Folded the blanket over and didn't have trouble getting her in. She ended up putting her head on the console and I rubbed her head and scratched her ears and talked to her.

She and Moose appeared happy to see each other again even tho it had been a little over 4 months. It took her a little longer to adjust--the first couple of weeks she wouldn't even go to the back of the house. Noises scared her. I men, her entire life (except first 5 weeks) in one house with same people and suddenly off to a strange house, strange people and scents and sounds.

But now she is like she has always been with us. Follows us around, keeps check on where we are. She seems especially fond of me and even follows me to bathroom. the thing is, it has to be very hard and confusing to these older dogs to suddenly be in strange place surrounded by strangers. I mean, it is hard enough on a young one, but an old one seems a little tougher on them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I just got another email reply from LIGRR, this Shelter told them he was placed. 
I have asked if that means he was adopted, which I am guessing it does.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

God, please protect and comfort this dog, and bless the good people that took him in.


Max


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Reading the comments on the original link, a group called Pound Hounds pulled him.


----------



## elizabethmz (Jul 7, 2013)

*Max was adopted from Shelter*

Dear Karen,

I spoke with Melody President (I think) at the Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue a few hours ago and she said that Max was adopted before LIGRR was able to take him in. Melody was happy Max was adopted but not happy as shelters do not vet potential adopters. When LIGRR and other Rescue Groups rescue pets they get full medical checkups and full psychological evaluation. Any medical issues are taken care of through donations and the rescue is kept for a few weeks do perform the psychological testing and to make sure there are no issues. Along with vetting the potential adopters, they also perform home evaluation to make sure the Golden has wonderful home to go to. Again, happy Max was rescued but just saying my prayers that the people who adopted Max have him neutered and teeth cleaned.
I'm sorry I have not been in touch lately but I find it difficult emotionally since we are still without a new baby and 6/30/15 I was fired from my job because of health issues. These past three years have been pretty bad and I guess it has just caught up with me and am still grieving the loss of Sammy, Emily and Teak. Thank goodness for my wonderful Dad who left my brothers and I some stock that I was able to cash in to help pay the bills and also Gerry went on early retirement which also helps. I will keep the faith and praying someday soon we will have a new or young adult Golden to adopt or rescue!
Please take care and my very best to you and your family.
Love and sending lots of Golden Hugs,
Elizabeth:wavey:


----------



## elizabethmz (Jul 7, 2013)

*Max has been adopted*

Duplicate post


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

rabernet said:


> Reading the comments on the original link, a group called Pound Hounds pulled him.


Thanks you- I looked at that this morning and it hadn't been updated apparently because he wasn't on that list yet. 

I just got another reply from LIGRR, they thought he was adopted. They said they had their name on the list to pull him as soon as he was listed. 

I just hope he gets the home he deserves.


----------



## nycgold (Sep 24, 2015)

He's been adopted to a home in CT. The group that pulled him is called Pound Hound Res-Q a big thanks to Donna From PHR, she shared a photo of smiling Max and his new mom. For privacy, I won't post here. 

I get LIGRR may not be happy about vetting but groups like PHR are 100% volunteer run, no boarding facilities from what I understand. They try their best getting dogs that could literally due to a clerical error or whatever else be killed at any time, and we should all be grateful for their hard work. I've adopted a pup from NYC ac&c and I encourage everyone to look at public shelters - so many amazing animals, however it's not the best place for a dog to stay any longer than absolutely necessary. 

Also, in comparison, aspca, HSUS, should be ashamed in light of groups like PHR, in my opinion. If you go to their website or call them they'll advise you to turn your dog to NYC ac&c...without even bothering to refer to no kill shelters. Not assuming Max's owner called either before, but there are many people who default to calling aspca or HSUS (after all both spend millions on advertising) when they face troubles to surrender their dogs only to be turned to public kill shelters...(apologies for I digress, but these things are heartbreaking and just happen too much...tonight there's a mix that looks like a golden due to be killed tomorrow)

Let's all hope he gets a wonderful forever home!


----------



## nycgold (Sep 24, 2015)

I forgot my manners,thank you all for your concern and trying to help Max! Another proof goldens and wonderful people go hand in hand


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

So happy to hear that Max has been adopted!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

nycgold said:


> He's been adopted to a home in CT. The group that pulled him is called Pound Hound Res-Q a big thanks to Donna From PHR, she shared a photo of smiling Max and his new mom. For privacy, I won't post here.
> 
> I get LIGRR may not be happy about vetting but groups like PHR are 100% volunteer run, no boarding facilities from what I understand. They try their best getting dogs that could literally due to a clerical error or whatever else be killed at any time, and we should all be grateful for their hard work. I've adopted a pup from NYC ac&c and I encourage everyone to look at public shelters - so many amazing animals, however it's not the best place for a dog to stay any longer than absolutely necessary.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this wonderful update, GREAT to hear Max was placed into a wonderful home and has a family of his own. 
Thank you Pound Hound Rescue for everything you did to help Max. 

I don't think it was so much that LIGRR was unhappy but more that they were confused as they thought they were getting Max, but that's just my opinion and what I took from the messages I received from the LIGRR Intake Volunteer. 

IMO, any 501 (C) 3 Non Profit Rescue Group that takes a dog into Rescue which Pound Hound Rescue is, fully vets dogs and then places them into an approved home, is doing a fantastic job, it's all about the dogs. It's their priority and mission. 

Here is Pound Hound's Mission Statement from their website:

Pound Hounds Res-Q - HOME




> Pound Hounds Res-Q is a dedicated NYC rescue group responsible for saving countless lives from the NYC high kill shelters, as well as other nearby shelters. Our mission is to save even more. We place these animals in safe & loving homes.


I use to help a GR Rescue with Intake for a few years before they stopped operating. I find it very sad that shelters, especially the high kill shelters don't tell owners about Rescue Groups. Some shelters won't even work with Rescue Groups which is even sadder. 

The Shelters the GR Rescue I was with pulled from usually had to wait 7-10 days before they could take a dog. Most of these shelters did not provide any Vetting, often times the dogs got sick while waiting, adopters were not screened at all and no follow up was done after the dog was adopted. The Shelters are required to have dogs available for Adoption to the public for a certain number of days. Then if the dog is not adopted, the Rescue Group can take the dog. If the dog has any medical issues, they were marked for Rescue only, often times the dog sat in the shelter for the required hold time before the Rescue could take the dog and get it treated for it's medical issues.

Again, really great to hear Max has been placed, happy life big guy.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

So happy that Max got adopted to a good home 

We have had issues with our animal control as well - owner surrenders are usually the first ones to be euthanized. They are now trying to get better and adopt out - I hope so anyway.

My passed on Lab mix 'Thunder' was from a kill shelter. He was the sweetest dog and we were blessed with having him in our lives for 12 years. I would say, don't shy away from adopting a dog from a kill shelter. Yes, they have not been checked out as well as dogs in rescues, but you never know what treasure you find and save a life and have a best friend for life.

Fact is, there will always be people who cannot afford to buy a dog from a reputable breeder and I think looking at rescue groups and kill shelters are always a good option for those people versus buying from a puppy mill or less than reputable breeder that cuts corners and is only out for the money.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

cgriffin said:


> My passed on Lab mix 'Thunder' was from a kill shelter. He was the sweetest dog and we were blessed with having him in our lives for 12 years. I would say, don't shy away from adopting a dog from a kill shelter. Yes, they have not been checked out as well as dogs in rescues, but you never know what treasure you find and save a life and have a best friend for life.


.

I adopted my Roxy through the GR Rescue I use to help. She had been turned into a High Kill Shelter, a staff member contacted the GR Rescue. She had Stage 3 HW and a few other health issues, I did a foster to adopt of her while she was being treated for her medical issues, the Rescue paid for her medical expenses. Once she was cleared medically, i officially adopted her. 

I found my Remy at my County H.S., he was not fully vetted when I adopted him. The shelter did test him for HW which I had to pay for and was given a 5 way shot. I received a voucher for a free neuter which I used at my Vet Clinic. I took him to my Vet as soon as I adopted him, had a full exam done on him, got his shots updated, and had him microchipped. I had 90 days to get him neutered per the shelter's adoption contract. 

And as Christa said above, "you never know what treasure you find and save a life and have a best friend for life" at your local shelter.

I can't begin to tell you how much I love my two adopted Goldens, how much they mean to me or how lucky I feel to share my life with them.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

So happy to see this update. Thank you!!!


----------

